# History of UTI



## kandigrl79 (Apr 29, 2011)

Okay, so...this is a simple question.  If/when your doctor documents "history of UTI," for a diagnosis, do you use V13.09 or 599.0?


----------



## eadun2000 (Apr 29, 2011)

kandigrl79 said:


> Okay, so...this is a simple question.  If/when your doctor documents "history of UTI," for a diagnosis, do you use V13.09 or 599.0?



You use V13.02 which is for personal history of UTI not V13.09 which is personal history of other specified urinary system disorders.  You always need to code to highest specificity.  You would never code 599.0 when it is stated a history of UTI.  Hope this helps.


----------



## gailmc (Apr 29, 2011)

If the patient is still having symptoms of a UTI and is still being treated, you would use 599.0 even if the provider documented "hx of UTI."  
Sometimes it happens that a patient sees Provider A for a UTI three days ago, and now sees Provider B still for a UTI, but Provider B documents "Hx of a UTI."  If it is not resolved, code 599.0


----------



## ohn0disaster (May 2, 2011)

I disagee with gailmc. If the doctor documents hx of, but really means that the patient still has whatever the "hx of" may be, you should take the documentation back to the doctor and educate them on the use of the word history.

Under ICD-9 Guidelines, the term "history of" means that the patient no longer has the condition. Never use this term to describe a disease that the patient still has. When the doctor states the final diagnosis as "History of UTI" that is what should be coded.


----------

